# Modern Fresh Air Poultry House



## jthornton (May 16, 2018)

If anyone is interested in reading the Modern Fresh Air Poultry House by Prince T. Woods I've cleaned up the old scanned images and combined them into this PDF. This was an interesting project that took quite a bit of programming on my part to first change the .png images to .jpg images without loosing any quality, then crop them to all the same size... then assemble them into a PDF. It was a fun exercise in programming for sure. So enjoy!

JT


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I will certainly have a look! Sounds like a lot of work you did.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

200 pages??? That's amazing. I love those old books like this (1924). They give very good advice that's simple. I'll have to read more of it.


----------

